

Is twitfox.com, manageflitter.com and tweepi.com legit? - qhoc

Those website uses Twitter API and automated bots to scan, search, favorite, retweet... I remember tons of them did this and all disappeared because of policy violation (Twitter ToS). But those three seem to be around the longest. Are they NOT violating anything? I am just curious.
======
getdavidhiggins
AFAIK - Tweepi, and others don't allow one to bulk-follow. One has to click
follow buttons individually. Twitter contacted all these companies asking for
this. Otherwise there would be wide-scale abuse.

~~~
qhoc
Twitfox actually allows bunch of those automation, not exactly follow but fav
and retweet. I would assume this is against the rules, no?

